# DowFlake & Epsom Salt as GH booster?



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Has anyone used the combination to raise freshwater GH? I'm looking to save and find a Seachem Equilibrium alternative. I can only find DowFlake Xtra in Home Hardware store, but unsure if it is safe to use and how to mix it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone please?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I put DowFlake Xtra into Google search and found this reply
<http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f45/dowflake-xtra-question-124363.html>

It is safe...so far. People have been using it about 2-3 years since DOW stopped the process of removing bromide from their calcium chloride. The only difference between the new DowFlake Xtra and the old DowFlake is the amount of bromide, which doesn't seem to be an issue. The purity is the same.

More info;
<https://www.google.ca/search?num=100&newwindow=1&q=DowFlake+Xtra+in+the+aquarium&oq=DowFlake+Xtra+in+the+aquarium&gs_l=serp.12...130299.137701.0.141526.16.15.0.0.0.0.1207.1520.3-1j7-1.2.0.msedr...0...1c.1.64.serp..15.1.1207.g3ug7Z_O4nA>

IHTH


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

When I raised goldfish, I used Dowflake repackaged by Imperial Padock Pools in North Burnaby. A ratio of 1:1 measured tablespoons with Epsom Salt.

I have no idea what ratio you would need, but maybe start off with 1:1 and adjust to your desired hardness and calcium/magnesium needs.


----------

